# utility vehicle snowblower help



## kedz42 (Aug 7, 2007)

does anyone use or know of a utility vehicle that can use a snowblower attachment? lke jd gator or bobcat or kubota etc?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I found this for a JD.








and this for a Bobcat.








Kubota doesn't make a snow blower for their RTV's.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as there is a mount made for the utility vehicle. Kimpex makes one that will attatch to Rhinos and the like. Not sure what they have for the John Deere type. As ALC posted above, I'm sure some mfgrs have their own blowers.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

06Sierra;674772 said:


> As long as there is a mount made for the utility vehicle. Kimpex makes one that will attatch to Rhinos and the like. Not sure what they have for the John Deere type. As ALC posted above, I'm sure some mfgrs have their own blowers.


Here you go!!!

http://www.jimsrepairjimstractors.com/atv-snowblower.htm

prsportprsportprsport


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the new mount compared to the one I have for my blower!!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

06Sierra;674897 said:


> I like the new mount compared to the one I have for my blower!!


I like the 60 inch blower on the back of my John Deere tractor as we can leave the loader bucket on also, nice for big snow because you don't need to have a place to push it and pile it.


----------

